# 'Old Skool' TR's.



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Never seen any like those. Thanks for posting.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

CTshockhazard said:


> Anyone come across one of these before.
> 
> Come on baby, let's do the twist.


 Bell electric Shock-guard. I think it was a fore-runner of the tamper proof receptical of today. The package showed a picture of a crawling baby, shoving something in an outlet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a GE old skool TR.








:thumbsup:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool stuff guys, thanks for the info.

We aren't required to use TR's yet, still on the '05, so this one I removed was replaced with non-TR.:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

CTshockhazard said:


> Cool stuff guys, thanks for the info.
> 
> We aren't required to use TR's yet, still on the '05, so this one I removed was replaced with non-TR.:thumbup:


CT is the reason why I still keep my '05 book around. :thumbsup: 

I've heard of those but never actually saw one in person until last summer and then I've seen even more around, they are interesting to say the least.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I have a GE old skool TR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What does the owl have to do with it?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> What does the owl have to do with it?


It is wise to use TR's. :thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a coffee cart from the 50's or 60's that has one of those with a cord coming off of it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> What does the owl have to do with it?


You don't like my owl?

I'm hurt.
:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> You don't like my owl?
> 
> I'm hurt.
> :thumbup:


 SORRY. I actually do like Owls. When my nieces were young, they used to call me Uncle Owl...... my name is Al.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> SORRY. I actually do like Owls. When my nieces were young, they used to call me Uncle Owl...... my name is Al.


Can i call you Uncle Awl?








:whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Can i call you Uncle Awl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like in AWL in a days work?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I found a few of those, very rare though, I have seen a couple in San Francisco, Oakland and one recently in Stockton CA but very few far and in between.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

s.kelly said:


> I have a coffee cart from the 50's or 60's that has one of those with a cord coming off of it.


 I just bought a two pack of power strips at Menards, that have a simular setup, but they're not sping return.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> I found a few of those, very rare though, I have seen a couple in San Francisco, Oakland and one recently in Stockton CA but very few far and in between.


You had to go to stockton? I am sorry.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> You had to go to stockton? I am sorry.


Lived there for a couple years. YUCK! No work, most of the people (though not all) I met there suck, everything was flat and lifeless, crime everywhere, I only really moved there to be closer to my mom but she is going to have to move closer to me because I am never going back to that crap hole. lol


----------



## 12Gauge (May 10, 2011)

I have a bunch of them in an old rental I bought.


----------

